# Istanbul Anyone??



## killer_cain (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

first post, I' from Ireland living in the middle-east in Istanbul, I see there is no forum for ex-pats in Turkey - hope I can get one going

Cheers Guys


----------



## FB1907 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, i am from Turkey and soon will be in France as expat, however if you need support send me a message, i can say that Turkish ppl are really helpful, istanbul is a beautiful city and especially Turkish food is great!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will pass the message on 

Maiden


----------



## FB1907 (Mar 27, 2011)

okay


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the imput... watch this space 

Maiden


----------



## killer_cain (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm watching!


----------



## FB1907 (Mar 27, 2011)

lets keep in touch


----------



## sandyzeng (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm learning Turkish these days:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not post in here until admin sorts out a page for you
Tell us where you are living, what you do etc

Maiden


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I lived in Turkey. One of the best experiences in my life, with the friendliest people and the greatest cultural offer I ever experienced. I would so much love to move back, but to assure a stable income just gets harder and harder with the economical crisis. I'd move back instantly if I could


----------



## killer_cain (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I like this country a lot, so I'm planning to stay indefinitely at the moment. The food is the best, but the weather is bloody up & down at the mo!

Off to anzac in Gallipoli this weekend, at least It'll be nice to be out of the city for a few days!


----------



## hazspider (Apr 21, 2011)

hi
i'm from egypt and i was on Istanbulbeafor and i'm looking about work there any kind of work ,
I’m agricultural engineer and working on landscaping from 13 years ,
and most of my work it was on hotels and new resort ,
and I have good experience about Environment ,
I’m speaking English good and learn Turkish ,
I’m looking about any kind of work and i can start from 0


----------



## FB1907 (Mar 27, 2011)

You can search kariyer.com fot turkey vacances


----------



## killer_cain (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi hazspider,

You can try these as well;

Jobs in Turkey | Workcircle Global

craigslist: turkey classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events (look under jobs)

Kariyer.net - Ana sayfa (in turkish)

Manpower Türkiye (in turkish)

Take it easy,
kc


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to your new country page dedicated to living in Turkey
Hope to see lots of posts.

Maiden


----------



## FB1907 (Mar 27, 2011)

Maiden Thank you, I hope this page helps our friends.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

FB1907 said:


> Maiden Thank you, I hope this page helps our friends.




I only passed on the request for a dedicated board but you are welcome.

I spent a few holidays in Turkey and have to say I enjoyed it very much and I should pay it another visit.


----------



## killer_cain (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to your new country page dedicated to living in Turkey
> Hope to see lots of posts.
> 
> Maiden


Great to see the new Turkey page up!
Thanks so much!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If anyone would like to put some information, i,e English speaking doctors, etc I will stick them so that they stay at the top of the page


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

killer_cain said:


> Great to see the new Turkey page up!
> Thanks so much!



Right, we'd better get some friends etc in now!!!! Make this a rip roaring success!!! The more posts, the more internet presence it will have!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just put up the link to the British Embassy web site and this gives lists of English speaking professionals .


----------



## FB1907 (Mar 27, 2011)

i will share some useful information for our friends.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice to see another expatforum page since foreigners in Turkey increase by the foreign investment. Congrats


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

For those of us wanting to relocate to Turkey (and I am in that category - or in my case: relocate back to Turkey) : can we have a classifieds section where we can have vacancies posted? Because the forum rules as far as I know don't allow posting CVs or vacancies in the general parts of the forum?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerrit said:


> For those of us wanting to relocate to Turkey (and I am in that category - or in my case: relocate back to Turkey) : can we have a classifieds section where we can have vacancies posted? Because the forum rules as far as I know don't allow posting CVs or vacancies in the general parts of the forum?




Vacancies can only be posted by premium members nor do we allow c.vs to be posted, but I will pass the message on to the powers that be.

Maiden


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, even if vacancies aren't allowed, just a list of potential employers usually not unwilling to hire foreigners, would be a great help. As I know classifieds are usually in a separate area, maybe we could have a classifieds area for Turkey?


----------

